# Cat arches her back all the time when she is happy?



## coonconnoisseur (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a beautiful 6 month old maine **** kitten who is constantly arching her back whilst she purrs and rubs into people in an affectionate way.

I find this confusing because I thought cats arching their back meant they are ready to attack, yet with this one, that is not the case at all. In fact, the opposite of that is the case.

Is a cat arching her back whilst she is very happy unusual behavior?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't find it unusual. My two, especially Abby, do that all the time (although neither of mine purr)!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it's only menacing/attack mode if they arch their back, ears are pinned back & all their fur stands on end at the same time. Simone and Pumpkin arch their backs all the time if they are really getting into a back scratch; it looks much different than the "Halloween cat pose."


just found this site: Why Do Cats...? ~ Pawprints and Purrs. Inc.

_*Why do cats arch their backs?*
The cat's arching back is actually part of his complex body-language system. Not only does he arch his back as a form of stretching "sleepy" muscles after a nap, the arched back is also a form of showing that the cat is feeling threatened. In the latter case, the arched back is usually accompanied by his hair standing out all over his body, especially on his tail. He may even turn sideways to present an even more impressive profile to scare away a threatening animal. His arch is able to get so high because his spine contains nearly 60 vertebrae (humans only have about 34) which fit together loosely, giving him that incredible flexibility._


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My Rochelle always arches her back when I pet her, but I know she's not threatened or scared...it's more like she's trying to lean more into my hand for harder pets.  And, Alice, the little tortie baby I'm taking care of, arches her back all the time when she rubs up against me, and she purrs like crazy while doing it, like what your little one does.

I agree with what Kristen has written...if ears are pinned back, hair is on end, and of course if they are hissing or growling, that would be attack mode.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

My cats arch their back if anticipating or soliciting petting. 

The drooped back, and lowering body when approaching to pet, are the exact opposite and "don't touch me hooman" mode.


----------

